# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  off the grid land parcels

## heavenlyboy34

http://arizonaland.com/woodland-valley-ranch/

I hear ads by these folks on the radio often.  Might be worth looking into if you want to "live in nature" (as fire11 would say) and off teh grid.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Looks too dry, I thought _Northern_ AZ had green hills w/ mountians?

EDIT: The text is better "Lush mountain valleys", not so sure about the pix.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Looks too dry, I thought _Northern_ AZ had green hills w/ mountians?
> 
> EDIT: The text is better "Lush mountain valley’s", not so sure about the pix.


Did you let the pictures load?  There's lots of green in them.  I've been up north, and it's really green in most places.  Obviously the mountains aren't, but it's nice and cool.   Wish I could live up there.

----------


## TonySutton

neat, company has a A+ rating with BBB, been in business 25 years with no bad marks.

not neat, (maybe)



> Intelligent covenants assure tasteful use/development and preservation of the fine wilderness environment.


They do not state what the covenants are on their website.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> neat, company has a A+ rating with BBB, been in business 25 years with no bad marks.
> 
> not neat, (maybe)
> 
> 
> They do not state what the covenants are on their website.


I encourage folks to research before buying.  I've heard good things about the company, and they've been advertising for years.  Just thought RPFs might be interested.

----------


## CCTelander

> Did you let the pictures load?  There's lots of green in them.  I've been up north, and it's really green in most places.  Obviously the mountains aren't, but it's nice and cool.   Wish I could live up there.



You live in The Valley, HB? I lived out there myself for over a decade.

----------


## green73

I wouldn't want to be in the valley if the $#@! ever goes down. Better have a good escape plan (e.g. a helicopter).

----------


## Indy Vidual

> Did you let the pictures load? ...


I see it pre-loads dead, dry brown and then turns green.  
Looks nice, thanks.

----------


## thoughtomator

the entire US southwest is unsuitable for long-term self-sufficient living due to the lack of water supplies alone

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> the entire US southwest is unsuitable for long-term self-sufficient living due to the lack of water supplies alone


Au contraire.  We have some major rivers (like the Colorado and Rio Grande) and dams here to make for a sustainable community.  Up in mountain country is even better because the water table is better (not very arid like the south)  BTW, the southwestern states were populated and "tamed" long before incorporation into teh union.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I wouldn't want to be in the valley if the $#@! ever goes down. Better have a good escape plan (e.g. a helicopter).


Yeah, I'm hoping to get out ASAP.  When TSHTF, I can always head straight south or north, I suppose.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You live in The Valley, HB? I lived out there myself for over a decade.


Indeed.  Too bad we didn't meet when you were here.

----------


## green73

> Yeah, I'm hoping to get out ASAP.  When TSHTF, I can always head straight south or north, I suppose.


Are you going to hike or are you going to endure the traffic jam?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Are you going to hike or are you going to endure the traffic jam?


 Whatever it takes.  Probably footing it, though.  Being in a traffic jam makes for a pretty easy target.

----------


## green73

> Whatever it takes.  Probably footing it, though.  Being in a traffic jam makes for a pretty easy target.


Whatever you do, pack some heat.

----------


## green73

and water.

----------


## twisted

and travel at night, with night vision goggles. If caught in the city, use the storm drains, it will be deadly dangerous to be above ground in daylight, once people realize that it's finally happened.

----------

